
New communication models to make group decisions fast and share knowledge - purarula
https://9mcollab.com/
======
purarula
Hi everyone, we wanted to spread the word there is a new collaboration tool -
9mCollab that developed new communication models. You can learn more about
their advantages on the link> [https://9mcollab.com/#innovation-communication-
models](https://9mcollab.com/#innovation-communication-models) We extended the
free trial until end of September for all newly registered users. Enough time
for everyone to try out. Give it a try and share your feedback w/ us.

